# Putting chicks with flock



## jeremyhenline (Mar 22, 2013)

At what age should i put my chicks with rest of my flock?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Slowly. I would say at least 4 weeks old but put up a cage or something for them to be in and let your flock get use to them first.


----------

